# i phone4 issues



## rickyb306 (Dec 26, 2012)

hi can anyone help my i phone 4 has just been unlocked and restored and net work change however people can not hear me when i make and receive calls do i need to take for repair or is it something ive done


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic. Closing dup.


----------

